# BBQ Guru?



## JCW (Nov 29, 2011)

Do any of you guys use a BBQ Guru? I have a large big green egg and was thinking about getting myself one this year from Santa. 
Any feed back would be much appreciated.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps if I were doing overnight cooks I might rig one up.


----------

